# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  1st ANNUAL FARMER JOE's FARMYARD OLYMPIA!!!

## Socio

No.1!!!!!!

----------


## Socio

This year was as controversial as any year with Heavily musculared cow coming in a close second a little smooth from the rear

----------


## ann

Nice piece of meat there  :Wink:

----------


## GenuinePL

Damn can I have a piece of steak from that, or is it to toxic to eat :LOL:

----------


## RageControl

MMMM LUNCH TIME ! :Hungry:   :Big Grin:

----------


## defdaz

Are these the latest shots of bigkev or something?! I knew he was on a mass cycle but shesh!! Lost some shape though... hmmm.... :LOL:   :Wink:   :LOL:   :Afro:  

And I thought he couldn't get any bigger!  :EEK!:  

def

----------

